# Remote DLNA server? Who is running such?



## drmike (Aug 14, 2013)

So, trying to get more organized since I entered the modern television era with a TV with apps and embedded stuff that most interesting to me supposedly supports DLNA.

I don't watch TV mainly because what I watch isn't on TV stations and easier to consume at the computer.   Well, other folks in my household need to start watching some things too that aren't brain killers.

So, DLNA server is on my short list to regulate some of what gets watched around here and generally spend some collective time with me away from the computer 

Who runs a DLNA server for their music, photos, video, etc?  What server do you prefer? Looking for Linux based solutions.

Is anyone running a DLNA server remotely and connecting that to home devices that support DLNA?  Contemplating SSH tunnel to remote servers with proper ports opened up and active so can be detected --- doable?

(remote is just easier at times and in addition to local storage)...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not too sure if this is exactly what you're looking for but here:

http://www.serviio.org/download

I was thinking why not just install that on a local server (at home) and have it rsync the contents from a VPS?  

I've never used it before but I think it's worth the watch.


----------



## Tactical (Aug 14, 2013)

Plex media server is what I use at home to stream movies to cell phone on the road


----------



## clarity (Aug 14, 2013)

I run SubSonic at home and stream it everywhere!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 14, 2013)

http://lifehacker.com/5975362/five-best-desktop-media-servers


----------



## drmike (Aug 14, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I run SubSonic at home and stream it everywhere!


What sort of things does SubSonic handle for you?  Audio, Video, photos?   Does all those right?

Any idea if it supports per-user directories?  So for instance, I might see all files, while someone else sees their personal files?


----------



## drmike (Aug 14, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I was thinking why not just install that on a local server (at home) and have it rsync the contents from a VPS?


Reasons for not doing this:

1. Delay from time of download to viewing = slow.  Fast end VPS nodes out there to get files as/when needed and fast up and down stream (i.e. good to centralization and use from anywhere --- ideally).

2. Local storage is kind of dead storage.   I lack an upstream for doing much.  So anything local is pretty much data I don't want on the net (private photos, home video, etc.).


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 14, 2013)

We use Plex here at home.  Quite nice to have our entire (currently 8TB) library of TV shows and movies available to stream on any of our tv's, computers, tablets, etc.


----------



## clarity (Aug 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What sort of things does SubSonic handle for you?  Audio, Video, photos?   Does all those right?
> 
> Any idea if it supports per-user directories?  So for instance, I might see all files, while someone else sees their personal files?


It handles all my audio and movies. I think that it handle photos, but I don't use those. 

I don't believe that it supports per-user directories or user level controls. On my setup, you can see it all when logged in, but that is what I need.


----------

